# What authors should I be reading?



## Stope (Nov 30, 2016)

Would posters mine listing out 5 or so authors that are most important to read that you would recommend to me?

I always thought I was sort of "Reformed" but now I realize after being on this board Im not as much as I thought... As for me my go-tos are:
-Spurgeon
-Baxter
-Lewis (qualified)
-Piper
-Keller
-Poythress
-Begg, Allister
-Chandler, Matt
-Carson, D.A.
-Wright (qualified)
-Dever
-Gospel coalition blog/s

This year I will read Institutes, and will read some of the cappadocian fathers writings (any suggestions?), unless I hear better suggestions from you guys


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 30, 2016)

Starting out, keep it basic and simple:

Calvin's Institutes
Any of the Westminster Puritans (Burroughs (on Worship, on Earthlimindedness, On Christ Inviting Sinners), Calamy (Mediation), Spurstowe (Wells of Salvation Opened), etc.)
Any of the good puritans (Watson (Anything by him), Ranew (Meditation), Brinsley (Anything), Owen (Communion with God and the Mortification of Sin), Sibbes (Anything), Byfield (Anything), Love (Anything), etc.)
Anything by Jonathan Edwards
Almost Anything by Augustine (start with his _Confessions_)


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2016)

Stope said:


> Would posters mine listing out 5 or so authors that are most important to read that you would recommend to me?
> 
> I always thought I was sort of "Reformed" but now I realize after being on this board Im not as much as I thought... As for me my go-tos are:
> -Spurgeon
> ...



I think you'd be well served to get some systematic theology texts and study them thoroughly, along with comparing various confessions. Many of the authors you've listed here are known for writing devotional or Christian living type material (although certainly not mindless fluff) or else is a mixed bag at best, as you've noted with a few. 

Some of the ones that are widely recommended are: 

Berkhof (some will argue he is somewhat outdated, but I think he might still be the most mainstream in the sense that no one is going to say that this or that teaching of his is "not Reformed" or is dangerous in the way that some would allege is the case with aspects of more recent texts like Frame, Horton or Reymond. I've found that Berkhof is also generally quite good at accurately stating the beliefs of those with whom he disagrees, whereas others sometimes attack a straw man.)

Bavinck (4 vols, recently translated from the original Dutch. There is a one volume edition too. I don't know how the 1 vol edn compares to Berkhof. I don't have either one. Some say dispense with Berkhof because he was basically a distillation of Bavinck.) 

Calvin
Charles Hodge
A.A. Hodge (Outlines of Theology) 
Thomas Watson--Body of Divinity (SGCB has just published the three vols in one with Spurgeon's appendix on baptism). You can't go wrong with anything by Watson, one of the more accessible of the Puritans.

Beeke and Jones--A Puritan Theology (The Kindle edition was recently on sale) This is highly recommended although I haven't thoroughly familiarized myself with it. I was disappointed to see that the Baptist that they chose to highlight appeared to be rather idiosyncratic and not representative of mainstream Particular Baptist teaching. But I'd have to check it again to see why I thought that. 

In general, many of the Puritan Paperbacks are good on Christian living and provide an interesting contrast with what many latter day Calvinistic teachers teach on the subject. 

I'm not sure that there is a Baptist systematic theology that I can recommend off the top of my head without some caveats. Grudem, Erickson and Culver are all good in some respects but also all have their weaknesses and deviations from Reformed theology. Older writers like Dagg (_Manual of Theology) _and Boyce (_Abstract of Systematic Theology)_ are helpful. You can get those online. (I have a copy of Boyce that I might be persuaded to part with.) A lot of Baptists have been content to let the Presbyterian and Reformed write the theology textbooks and then supplement it. That's understandable up to a point but lamentable when people then conclude that Baptists can't do theology. Since you are a Baptist, look into some of the books published by Reformed Baptist Academic Press (RBAP).


----------



## alexandermsmith (Nov 30, 2016)

I would suggest the following books from five different writers to start with.

Thomas Watson for doctrine (Body of Divinity, Ten Commandments, Lord's Prayer). Easy to read, straightforward, solid.

Sibbes (Bruised Reed, Heavenly Conference between Christ and Mary: two wonderful, spiritually sweet works which are also short and very easy, though by no means shallow, reads. Then read more Sibbes.)

Fisher's Catechism: a wonderful companion which gives you Reformed doctrine at its very best; precise and experiential. You will keep going back to this volume.

Samuel Rutherford's Letters: a much-loved treasure trove of Christian teaching and experience from one of the most pre-eminent ministers of the church (John Newton's letters are also excellent).

Bunyan: Pilgrim's Progress and The Holy War to start with.

Also find good sermons to read. The best way to learn theology, other than reading the Bible, is hearing the Bible preached. Preaching is the best commentary on the Bible. If you can find good, warm, experiential sermons to read then read them. Many sermons aren't made for reading; but there are a good number which are and which bear much fruit. The Erskine brothers (Ebenezer and Ralph), Rutherford's "Communion Sermons", Frelinghausen, Hugh Martin's "Christ for Us", M'Cheyne, Edwards. Good sermons are very beneficial.

By all means read the great doctrinal and theological tomes if you enjoy them. But when I first started learning Reformed theology I felt the need to plough my way through big books and I didn't often enjoy them. I would say start small. Puritan Paperbacks (Banner of Truth) are a great place to start.


----------



## Stope (Nov 30, 2016)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! This is such great feedback, thank you so much brother! I will review this thread later this eve and might have some follow up questions.

Again, thank you


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 30, 2016)

I will second Chris' nomination of Berkhof. It is probably the most trusted "go to" work on the fundamentals of Reformed theology. *Start with Berkhof*. Digest all he has to say. Then you will be very grounded on the basics of Reformed theology.

And when in doubt about a particular doctrinal matter, _checking in_ with Berkhof is always a wise starting point. Berkhof is generally studious in noting opposing views, such that the reader can seek out more deeper treatments of these particular topics if he or she is so inclined.

An electronic version (pdf, epub, or online) of Berkhof's work, absent his prolegomena, is available here:
https://www.biblicaltraining.org/library/systematic-theology-louis-berkhof

The shorter summary of Berkhof's work (pdf, epub, or online) is also available here:
https://www.biblicaltraining.org/library/summary-christian-doctrine-louis-berkhof

Also, one treasure written by Berkhof, on the assurance of the faith, is something I recommend for all persons:
https://www.amazon.com/Assurance-Faith-Louis-Berkhof-ebook/dp/B01ETI51FW

After Berkhof, I would recommend Hodge's three-volume work. Then A. A. Hodge's Outlines. Afterwards tackle Turretin. An outline of Turretin's three volumes can be seen here:

http://davidpfield.com/other/turretin-contents.pdf

The outline is instructive all by itself. 

Of course, Calvin's _Institutes_ should be on everyone's list, but I do not recommend tackling it until gaining a solid grasp of basic theological fundamentals. Calvin's work is not written in the classic systematic theology style. It was a work that evolved over decades as Calvin matured in his walk of faith.

_Bonus_: While not Reformed in all its content, Culver's massive work, published when he was in his late eighties, is worth adding to one's library. It is a treat to read, no matter how much you may disagree with some of his views.


----------



## Toasty (Nov 30, 2016)

Charnock's _Existence and Attributes of God_ - There is an in-depth discussion of God's attributes. Charnock writes about how God's attributes applies to our lives.


----------



## Titus2 (Nov 30, 2016)

All very good answers!


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 30, 2016)

Shedd's _Dogmatic Theology_. Not as "uniform" as Berkhof but magnificent in many places (and no more difficult to read).

If you are going to read the Cappadocians, get Nazianzus'_On God and Christ: Five Theological Orations_ along with Basil's _On the Holy Spirit_.

Rutherford, _Trial and Triumph of faith_, Banner of Truth.

I think A. A. Hodge's _Outlines_ might be better served before Charles's _Systematic Theology_. While both are more accessible than one would expect of 19th Century divines, I think AA is a bit easier.

John Owen, _volumes 2 and 10_, Communion with God and Death of Christ, respectively. And get the _Works_ edition. The Puritan Paperbacks is better than nothing, but nothing close to a substitute for the original. And I don't think Owen and Edwards are near as difficult as John Piper makes them out to be.


----------



## Toasty (Nov 30, 2016)

James Anderson. He wrote one of the chapters found in this book: 
http://wipfandstock.com/calvinism-and-the-problem-of-evil.html

He also wrote this book:
http://www.wtsbooks.com/why-should-i-believe-christianity-james-n-anderson-9781781918692


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm sure I'll think of others, but these were foundational for me:

Closer to modern authors:

> John Murray 
> O Palmer Robinson on covenant
> Anything you can read or listen to from Sinclair Ferguson
> Gerhardus Vos (start with sermons preached at Princeton)

And much older authors
> Luther's Bondage of the Will
> Henry Scougal The Life Of God In The Soul Of Man
> Ditto to Jonathan Edwards listed above (once again, his sermons are a good starting point)


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 30, 2016)

Your list is quite similiar to mine!

Would read Calvin Institutes, Berkhof, Hodgh

With qualifications, would also advise Grudem, disregard his spiritual gifts passage, and Erickson, good summary of current theological thoughts, not strictly reformed...

I have read John Frame works, and learned a lot from him, but some reformed have real issues with him!


----------



## py3ak (Nov 30, 2016)

The classical documents are good. There will be many others who are helpful to supplement, but it's better to get the main lines down first and then fill in the details.

I would suggest something along these lines:

The Bible
The Westminster Standards
The Three Forms of Unity
Robert Shaw, _The Reformed Faith_
Louis Berkhof, _Systematic Theology_
John Calvin, _Institutes of the Christian Religion; Commentary on Romans_
Geerhardus Vos, _Biblical Theology_
Augustine, _Confessions; City of God; On the Trinity_


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2016)

Pilgrim said:


> Beeke and Jones--A Puritan Theology


I second this recommendation for reading. It will help you understand Puritan theology.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 30, 2016)

Someone mentioned R. Shaw on the Confessions. He's really good on effectual call.


----------



## Stope (Nov 30, 2016)

py3ak said:


> Augustine, _Confessions; City of God; On the Trinity_



I was reading City of God (a guided reading with some folks here on the PB) and it was a chore to say the least. It seemed saturated in old plays/mythology and Roman characters, I had no idea who he was referencing... I kept waiting to get some good old Gospel and Bible but it never arrived...


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 30, 2016)

Stope said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine, _Confessions; City of God; On the Trinity_
> ...



Yeah, and it really doesn't arrive. He is deconstructing the Roman metanarrative.


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Dec 1, 2016)

Now, that's a mixed bag of thinkers. First, decide your purpose. Pre-seminary? Ruling Elder or Deacon? General knowledge? That helps clarify things; if you're just starting out a chap such as Poythress might be a tough road. I always advocate the Confessional documents first. You're SBC so I'd go to the LBC, but I strongly urge you to get Morton Smith's "Harmony of the "Westminster Confession and Catechisms"; even if it doesn't push you into Presbyterianism you'll find it invaluable. A good basic systematics text is also a must. Berkhof is tried and true and not hard on the budget. Frankly, I'd avoid Wright. RC Sproul on many topics is excellent--a bit soft on the RPW. Gerstner's Primers are great. Biblical Introduction is very neglected--Carson and Moo on the NT is very good.


Stope said:


> Would posters mine listing out 5 or so authors that are most important to read that you would recommend to me?
> 
> I always thought I was sort of "Reformed" but now I realize after being on this board Im not as much as I thought... As for me my go-tos are:
> -Spurgeon
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 1, 2016)

ReformedReidian said:


> I think A. A. Hodge's Outlines might be better served before Charles's Systematic Theology. While both are more accessible than one would expect of 19th Century divines, I think AA is a bit easier.



I think this is probably right, and it is probably why Banner has had it in print for all these years. It is a briefer and perhaps more straightforward presentation of his father's teaching. A.A. Hodge might be a little easier to use than Dabney as well. I had Hodge's "Outlines" years before I acquired Berkhof but now that I have Berkhof I think it might be the best place to start.


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Dec 1, 2016)

Pilgrim said:


> ReformedReidian said:
> 
> 
> > I think A. A. Hodge's Outlines might be better served before Charles's Systematic Theology. While both are more accessible than one would expect of 19th Century divines, I think AA is a bit easier.
> ...



Definite agreement. A.A. is more easily accessible than his father, especially if one is just starting out. The writing style is different, and the format of the Outlines is an excellent tool for pedagogy. But Berkhof is still the first stop on the systematics journey.


----------



## Toasty (Dec 1, 2016)

_The Attributes of God_ by A.W.Pink
_Essential Backgrounds of Early Christianity_ by Everett Ferguson
_Foundations of the Christian Faith_ by James Montgomery Boice


----------



## Stope (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks crew! 

I began reading Berfkhof this morning that I downloaded from Monergisim here... I saw that above a brother posted this one at BiblicalTraining.org as a link as well... I just wanted to confirm that I have the unabridged one, can anyone confirm that? Also, I just want to make sure Im not reading an "updated" version, because it is very very very very easy to read and I was expecting some lofty language but I have come to find it reads more like conversational in tone (which I LOVE, but only if that's really that original)?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 1, 2016)

Stope said:


> Thanks crew!
> 
> I began reading Berfkhof this morning that I downloaded from Monergisim here... I saw that above a brother posted this one at BiblicalTraining.org as a link as well... I just wanted to confirm that I have the unabridged one, can anyone confirm that? Also, I just want to make sure Im not reading an "updated" version, because it is very very very very easy to read and I was expecting some lofty language but I have come to find it reads more like conversational in tone (which I LOVE, but only if that's really that original)?


Both sites you reference are the unabridged versions without any changes to Berkhof's own words. There is a version of Berkhof's systematic that also contains a chapter on his discussion of the meaning of theology, the _prolegomena_, that is only available in some printed versions.


----------



## Stope (Dec 1, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Stope said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks crew!
> ...



Brilliant! 

I must say then, he already appears to be a great communicator - I Look fwd to the read. Thanks guys!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 1, 2016)

Stope said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Stope said:
> ...


Some complain that Berkhof's style is sterile. I like his style of stating the facts, explaining the issues, and concluding how he sees the topic at hand. Berkhof's work was a summary of Bavinck's huge _Reformed Dogmatics, _which was only available in the Dutch at the time Berkhof published his volume. 

Fortunately, Bavinck is now available in English, so if you want to read all that Berkhof was summarizing, including Bavinck's pastoral style and commentary, read Bavinck's four volumes:

https://www.amazon.com/Reformed-Dogmatics-Prolegomena-Herman-Bavinck-ebook/dp/B018RF6XI2
https://www.amazon.com/Reformed-Dogmatics-2-God-Creation-ebook/dp/B00YY5TY22
https://www.amazon.com/Reformed-Dogmatics-Sin-Salvation-Christ-ebook/dp/B00YY5TXVE
https://www.amazon.com/Reformed-Dogmatics-Spirit-Church-Creation-ebook/dp/B00YY5TY7C

Consider Berkhof an abridgement of Bavinck.


----------



## Stope (Dec 1, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Stope said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amazon.com/Reformed-Dogmatics-Prolegomena-Herman-Bavinck-ebook/dp/B018RF6XI2
> ...


----------



## Stope (Dec 1, 2016)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Starting out, keep it basic and simple:
> 
> Calvin's Institutes
> Any of the Westminster Puritans (Burroughs (on Worship, on Earthlimindedness, On Christ Inviting Sinners), Calamy (Mediation), Spurstowe (Wells of Salvation Opened), etc.)
> ...



Brother - what is the difference between "the good puritans" and "Westminster Puritans"? Also, is there a site I can download these per chance?


----------



## Stope (Dec 1, 2016)

Toasty said:


> James Anderson. He wrote one of the chapters found in this book:
> http://wipfandstock.com/calvinism-and-the-problem-of-evil.html
> 
> He also wrote this book:
> http://www.wtsbooks.com/why-should-i-believe-christianity-james-n-anderson-9781781918692



Thanks! Why do you recommend this one? Was it pivotal for you?


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 1, 2016)

Read both Father and Son, and think the Son was better at getting to the point quicker...


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 1, 2016)

Stope said:


> C. Matthew McMahon said:
> 
> 
> > Starting out, keep it basic and simple:
> ...



Westminster Puritans would subscribe to the confession that they wrote. Good (but not Westminster) puritans would subscribe to things like the Savoy and be congregationalists or even Baptists.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 1, 2016)

Don't forget Mr Calvin either...


----------



## ZackF (Dec 1, 2016)

Stope said:


> Would posters mine listing out 5 or so authors that are most important to read that you would recommend to me?
> 
> I always thought I was sort of "Reformed" but now I realize after being on this board Im not as much as I thought... As for me my go-tos are:
> -Spurgeon
> ...



I would set some basic theological categories and then fill them in with the suggestions. Some examples are systematic, biblical, practical, confessional and historical. That way your hitting all of the bases and not expecting a particular source to deliver what it cannot.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 1, 2016)

Real good suggestion..

And maybe have different eras, such as a Calvin for ST, to Berkhof, then to a Horton?


----------



## Moonnerd (Dec 1, 2016)

I love that you start with the "old dead guys." I think there is also great value in mixing in some modern writers who are greatly influenced by the Puritans... J.I. Packer and Sinclair Ferguson.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Dec 1, 2016)

- Calvin
- The Puritans
- Joel Beeke


----------



## Taylor (Dec 1, 2016)

Pilgrim said:


> I'm not sure that there is a Baptist systematic theology that I can recommend off the top of my head without some caveats.



John Gill?


----------



## mgkortus (Dec 1, 2016)

To underscore much of what has been said already, I recommend:

Augustine - _The Confessions_
Luther - _Bondage of the Will_ and _Basic Theological Writings_ (Edited by Lull)
Calvin - _Necessity of Reforming the Church_ and _The Institutes_

For a modern day author, I appreciate Kevin DeYoung's books and blog.


----------



## Daniel M. (Dec 2, 2016)

I started Calvin's Institutes yesterday from a free ePUB from Monergism.

I have more highlighted passages than not at this point. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathtolife (Dec 3, 2016)

There are so many books here that are precious, but please do read *Diary and Journal of David Brainerd*


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 3, 2016)

Gill or AA Strong were reformed Baptists, as was Spurgeon...

Dr Milliard Erickson was my text in school, Baptist, moderate calvinist, so as long as know where he comes from, does a nice job in giving curerent views and conflicting views on doctrines.

Dr Grudem also wasa popular text, good, but watch out his views on Trinity/Holy Spirit regarding gifts for today!


----------



## Moses Costigan (Dec 3, 2016)

I would really recommend 'A puritan theology' by Dr Joel Beeke and Mark Jones.
David Sexton's "God's Battle Plan for the Mind" which is a really awesome encouragement to the practice of biblical meditation and introduction to what the puritans had to say about it.

I'd recommend William Gurnall's "Christian in Complete Armour" as a really wonderful practical work.


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 3, 2016)

That theolgy would be pretty much in the Heritage Reformation bible of his, correct?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 3, 2016)

Moses Costigan said:


> I would really recommend 'A puritan theology' by Dr Joel Beeke and Mark Jones.
> David Sexton's "God's Battle Plan for the Mind" which is a really awesome encouragement to the practice of biblical meditation and introduction to what the puritans had to say about it.
> 
> I'd recommend William Gurnall's "Christian in Complete Armour" as a really wonderful practical work.



These all all excellent recommendations.

Note: if a Kiwi agrees with an Aussie they must be pretty good


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 3, 2016)

You all sound alike to us here in the USA!


----------



## Moses Costigan (Dec 4, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> That theolgy would be pretty much in the Heritage Reformation bible of his, correct?


I've actually not read his Reformation Heritage Study Bible but all of Beeke's work that i have read draws heavily on puritan sources and is very practical in its focus. I would be very surprised if the study bible was different in it's focus.
He has a wonderful little book on family worship which i cant recommend strongly enough (https://www.amazon.com/Family-Worship-Guidance-Joel-Beeke/dp/1601780583)

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Moses Costigan (Dec 4, 2016)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Moses Costigan said:
> 
> 
> > I would really recommend 'A puritan theology' by Dr Joel Beeke and Mark Jones.
> ...


Hahaha ..... good point [emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Moses Costigan (Dec 4, 2016)

If you are looking to read some stuff particularly from a reformed baptist perspective there is John Gill's Bible Commentary which is really big and very thorough but I'd suggest his 'Cause of God and Truth" which is a defense of Calvinism written from reformed baptist perspective as a more approachable starting point (i personally have found commentaries really challenging to read).
And obviously A W Pink's writings are great! The Sovereignty of God is a good place to start. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 4, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> You all sound alike to us here in the USA!


On this side of the globe USA people sound like Canadian's


----------

